# Online shrimp retailers closed for winter?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Is it just me or does it seem like all the online shrimp retailers are closed for business right now? Shrimp seem pretty hard to come by right now unless you're wanting in on the CRS, RCS, and YS auctions on Aquabid.

Here's what I've found out so far:

Planetinverts.com is closed down due to Ryan Wood moving/expanding.
Franksaquarium.com is not shipping shrimp till overnight temps get above freezing. (Good luck with that.)
Theshrimpfarm.com is closed for remodeling.
Shrimpfanatics.com store = closed.
Petshrimp.com store = closed.

A couple of smaller online retailers that rely on Asian imports are down or out of stock also. Kinda weird that everyone is down at the same time.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Online shirmp retailers closed for winter?*

Can one of the mods fix that typo "shirmp" in the title? That's really annoying. :retard:

Delete this post too.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Online shirmp retailers closed for winter?*

PMD :- LMAO why you so worried about a tpyo? we know what it is ment to read !!!

I dont order mine online due to temps.. i will get them from one of my LFS...

Sure there are many others that will ship them if you look around...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey,

Yea I moved apartments and am in the middle of adding 40 more 10g tanks. 

Within 10 days I should be back with some stock..... I need to spread the colonies to the new tanks so I cannot deplete too much...


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

lol, I thought "shirmp" looked really stupid.

Yeah, I've been fortunate to find a few very kind people on the forums who were willing to sell. Both here and at the planetinverts site. I haven't received any DOA's either even with the below zero temps right now. Priority mail with good packaging and the 72 hr heater packs has been working pretty good.

Most of the online stores though are in fact down right now. The only online retailer that I could find open is AZ Gardens, but a lot of their feedback from the shrimp orders has been shall we say not so good. I live in MN and there aren't a lot of LFS around here that will sell anything but Ghost shrimp and perhaps the occasional Amano or Wood shrimp.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

what is it your trying to buy?


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> what is it your trying to buy?


Currently, all that's left that I'm looking into buying are the Tiger and the Green Shrimp (Caridina cf. babaulti specifically). I may be able to get Tiger Shrimp from Wood when he opens or off of aquabid. With the Green Shrimp it looks like I may just have to roll the dice with an importer and hope for the best. Either that or stay on a few peoples' waitlists.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

aw....i am actually looking for both those shrimp myself


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey I want tiger shrimp too.
And turn out to the next shrimp to go to after RCS.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Wood, you are gonna have 40+ 10g tanks in your apartment?


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

That would be quite an impressive apartment.


----------

